# مشروع تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف



## mhamalwy (4 يناير 2014)

تعمل الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم على تعريب العلوم والتعليم منذ عقدين من الزمن وهو أمر لم نكن نتوقع أن تستغرقه القضية. ولهذا فنحن بصدد إنشاء آلية على موقع الجمعية لوضع العديد من الكتب والمواد العلمية والتعليمية باللغة العربية فى التخصصات العلمية، بالإضافة إلى تعريب بعض المواد العلمية والتعليمية الأخرى (غالباً من اللغة الإنجليزية)، وذلك بالإضافة إلى جزء يهتم بالكتابة بالعربية الصحيحة.

ويهدف المشروع إلى دفع قضية التعريب للأمام باعتبارها ركيزة أساسية للتنمية وللهوية من خلال مراحل المشروع المتعددة. ونتمنى أن يُحدث هذا المشروع طفرة فى قضية تعريب التعليم والعلوم وهو ما سيستتبعه طفرة مؤكدة فى تنمية مجتمعاتنا.

لقد انطلق المشروع من إيمان الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم أن التعليم والعلم هما السبيل الأهم لتنمية مجتمعاتنا العربية وبدراسة مسارات تعريب الأمة وتنميتها خلال العقود السابقة توصلنا إلى أن التعليم الجامعى والتعليم بعد الجامعى هما قاطرة جميع مشاريع التنمية فى مجتمعنا العربى، ولهذا يركز مشروعنا؛ فى البداية؛ على هذه الشريحة التى يمكن أن تقود المجتمع إن هى استوعبت العلم وأنتجت منه معرفة تدفع أمتنا إلى الأمام.

نأمل تعاون الجميع معنا بإمدادنا بنسخة إلكترونية من الكتب والمواد العلمية التى ترغبون فى إتاحتها للمتعلمين والعلماء العرب. كما يسعدنا أن نتلقى أى دعم تقنى فى تصميم الموقع بصورة تليق بالهدف منه وهو تعريب التعليم والعلوم والمعارف. ونأمل كذلك فى مساعدتنا فى الترويج للموقع وللمحتوى. علماً بأن مخرجات المشروع ستكون متاحة لجميع الأفراد بصورة مجانية بالكامل.

ننتظر نصائحكم فى هذا الشأن؛ كما نتوقع المعاونة فى تحقيق هدفنا التنموى والتى ستكون بالتأكيد موضع ترحيب.

يبقى أن نشير إلى أننا سنسعد بجهود من يتطوع لجلب روابط المحاضرات وشرائح العرض والكتب الهندسية للمرحلة الجامعية المؤلفة بالعربية أو المترجمة للعربية من شبكة الإنترنت لوضعها على موقع المشروع​نأمل أن نكون سوياً بتعاونكم معنا قدوة فى تعريب التعليم الهندسى الجامعى بكافة تخصصاته​سنسعد بتواصلكم معنا على موقعنا على الإنترنت
www.taareeb.info
وعلى موقعنا على الفيسبوك: الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
وسنسعد بتواصلكم معنا على موقعنا التالى
http://taareeb.wordpress.com/
كما سنسعد بتغريداتكم عبر صفحتنا على تويتر: taareeb


----------



## الميلبي (6 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------

